# Review of Embertone's Intimate Strings Solo Bundle



## donbodin (Apr 27, 2016)

For less than $100 an instrument, Embertone's Intimate Strings Solo Bundle gives you some of the most detailed, life-like solo strings available with all the controls necessary to create some beautiful performances. 
Full written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/26uyQDL



Intimate Strings Solo Bundle is avaiable from http://www.embertone.com/


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks again Don  You get a much better sound out of these libraries than I do and it inspires me to go play with them some more.

Just out of curiosity, for the parts where you have several of the libraries playing together, how many instruments are you using and are any of them in ensemble mode? I'd love to hear someone more capable than myself using these libraries in ensemble mode to perform a full orchestral string section.


----------



## donbodin (Apr 29, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thanks again Don  You get a much better sound out of these libraries than I do and it inspires me to go play with them some more.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, for the parts where you have several of the libraries playing together, how many instruments are you using and are any of them in ensemble mode? I'd love to hear someone more capable than myself using these libraries in ensemble mode to perform a full orchestral string section.


Hey Lode Runner thanks for the support!

If I can quote my own review " think the playability is beautiful but I feel it is important to stress that with these instruments (just like many VIs) you will need to put a good amount of controller data into to get the realism you desire." ( http://bit.ly/26uyQDL )

For the mock-up I did below I used 1 of each of the solo instruments only. Nothing in Ensemble mode.

I tried to perform all of the parts individually with using only the MW + EXP versions of the instruments (vibrato mapped to MW EXP CC11). I did adjust vib and exp after tracking in. I spent over an hour on the piece and it was a good way for me to learn the basics of the instruments while reviewing it. The official Embertone demos show the incredible capability of the instruments if you know how to write for the instrument and put plenty of cc data in.




As for the use of the instruments as sections again I will quote myself  " The ensembles sound pretty nice and I might try them for getting a small intimate section sound. I can especially see the usefulness of having a section instrument that can provide sordino, sol pont or sol tasto. Although I do like the sound and this feature I think for my usual orchestral template I will probably stick to a dedicated ensemble patch for a fuller, grander sound." just my 2 cents.


----------



## scoringdreams (Feb 10, 2017)

Bought! It is definitely a steal!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2017)

How much disc space does the whole bundle require ?


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> How much disc space does the whole bundle require ?


Give me an hour and I'll let you know.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 10, 2017)

As installed
cello - 9.19
bass - 3.94
viola - 6.02
violin - 6.88
BUT, thats the 16 or 24 bit and mono or stereo so I'd say you could half that.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 10, 2017)

And 16bit is more than good enough.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 10, 2017)

Wow, ...kin' wow.Loving the tone and playability. 
Had this deal not arisen I would have flipped a coin for either CH or SM, both of which need a lot of second pass CCs. Thats not necessarily a bad thing, but these strings seem to be very intuative at first take. Very impressed.

Please note, I have not received any freebies from Embertone, Quality like this and I'm quite happy to pay for them.


----------



## donbodin (Feb 11, 2017)

Sample Library Review contributor Ashton Gleckman put together a demo playthrough using the Embertone Solo Strings bundle


----------

